# ELIMINATE THE JUNK FOOD !!!!



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Over time, Ive developed a thorough list of the foods that are good and bad for my IBS symptoms.I have come to realize that most of the foods on my bad list are "processed" "junk" foods. Foods with little nutritional value, but are difficult for me to digest. They don't call it "junk food" for nothing.This leads me to another theory. Many of us can lessen our IBS suffering simply by avoiding junk food.Junk food is everywhere. It's fast. It's easy. It tastes good. BUT, it's making us miserable.Now I'm now not a big believer in eating only "organic" foods, or anything like that. I just think that eating natural "food" food and not "junk" food makes a big difference.MEAT, VEGETABLES, RICE, POTATOES. All the these are natural foods, and your body needs them.BREAD, PASTA, COCA COLA, CAKE, COOKIES, ICE CREAM, CRACKERS, PRETZELS, CANDY, CHOCOLATE etc.All these are processed foods, and your body can live without them.Of course, this isn't easy. I love these things just like everybody else. BUT, all of the above items increase my IBS symptoms when I have too much of them.I'm wondering what other people's thoughts are about junk food and it's relationship with IBS sufferers.What do you folks think?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Amen! If you look over my frutose threads, you'll notice that high fructose corn syrup is a key ingredient in most junk food. I have BIG problems with HFCS. I don't feel perfect without it either, but I'm MUCH better than I was!Another amen to the "it's not easy" part. I spend about 90+ minutes a day in the kitchen (about 1/2 hour in the morning, and at least an hour at night). And that doesn't include the times my wifes cooks things for me!!!Buy a bread machine and figure-out a formula that works for your gut. You can make it high-fiber, high-nutrition, low-sweetner, and use the flour that gets along best with your gut. If you're a big believer in omega-3 fatty acids, you could add flax or something as well. It takes awhile to get it right, and occasionally a loaf will flop, but once you get a system, it's not so bad.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Comment.... __________________________________"Over time, Ive developed a thorough list of the foods that are good and bad for my IBS symptoms" ____________________________________The very first step in successful dietary therapy for IBS victims is to understand that fod and chemical tolerance is highly patient specific. Then understanding how to go about isolating tolerated from offending foods, and committing to the correct procedures. As suggested here, if you do it right, it works. __________________________________" have come to realize that most of the foods on my bad list are "processed" "junk" foods. Foods with little nutritional value, but are difficult for me to digest. They don't call it "junk food" for nothing" ___________________________________Bravo. The average American consumes 20-40 POUNDS of food ADDITIVES and chemicals per YEAR. Thsi is MASSIVELY MORE than we consumed a mere 30-40 years ago. The adpative process is not that quick (as regards the bodies ability to neutralize or detoxify certain chemicals). Every organism has a threshold where overconsumptins of even the most seemingly beneign substance, not just chemicals but additives that are extarcyed from, oh, corn or soy for example, can no longer be tolerated.Indeed a high percentage of diarrheic-prone IBS victims can achieve some degree of relief by doing nothing mroe than going on a whole foods diet first, and sticking to it for a xcouple months.Guess what, after that it will e alot easier to then isolate any specific food intolerances by elimnation-challenge routines when there are nO additives or processed foods in the diet.if you are consuming them it is literally IMPOSSIBLE to do elimination-challenge to maximum effect. In some people it is utterly impossible.Each mans meat is anothers poison. ____________________________"I'm wondering what other people's thoughts are about junk food and it's relationship with IBS sufferers" ____________________________You just got it from one who has worked for years with doctors and dieticians who do this for a living, and are expert at it, after treating thousands of people with food-induced symptomology (mainly IBS, Migraine, FMS and CFS).You got it right...it is not balck magic. 50%+ is nothing more than common sense. After that, the real work is a lot easier to do.The troubke is we are an instant-gratification culture...we want to "have our cake and eat it to"...so we eat garbage and then spray the landcscape with dollars seeking solutions in a pill.If it worked it would be OK...but usually it does not as no pill, except placebo, comes without a downside.You be on it...stay with it!







STEVE also nails on the head one of the single most frequently implicated problems with IB victims these days: ________________________________"Amen! If you look over my frutose threads, you'll notice that high fructose corn syrup is a key ingredient in most junk food. I have BIG problems with HFCS. I don't feel perfect without it either, but I'm MUCH better than I was!" ___________________________________corn corn corn everywhere...whole corn processed corn corn extracts corn syrup solid sweeteners there is no such thing as real juice if you read 90% of the juice lables the first ingredient after water is some kind of corn syrup sweetener and then we are adding GM corn indiscriminatley into the food chain beofe we know for sure if it is antigenic to anyone ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!







Between corn and wheat, absed on lookng at thousands of assays done on the leukocytes of IBS victims challenged with corn and wheat, in the USA these two overconsumed subsatnces are two if the most common offending foods.....for the hell of it if one tries nothing else just drop them from your diet for awhile and see what happens...but it must be 100%...all sources...gone kaput zip...the odds are that most people will experience some noticeable symptom reduction.On the fliop side keep in mind that Steve is also right in that he, for example, seems to be one of the people who telrates wheat. We are tlaking probbailities not rules...as there are no rules in food intolerance except that one mans wheat is anothers poison.







MNL


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Im not a big fan of the alternative breads and pastas. I just don't find them all that tasteful.I see no point in eating the alternative products, just for the sake of having bread or pasta.Besides, the alternative breads and pastas aren't really THAT much easier on my gut. There is nothing nutritional about bread or pastaa that make them a daily required food, so when I can resist the temptation, I do without. There are plenty of foods that taste great, supply your body with the nutrition it needs, and are easier on the gut.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

My goodness! People are all over this site, it so hard to talk everyone at once...I'd be on this computer all day!When I saw the topic about JUNK FOOD! I said O.k... I'll hang here for awhile. You hit the nail on the head!! I argee 100%! Junk food and drugs is most likely the number one cause of IBS.To help with IBS you need to get rid of the toxins in your colon and intestines. These toxins are all the bad stuff we consume over the years.You need to clean out the pipes! All that build up along the walls on the colon and the intestines. Not to mention the parasites that go along with it! The worst you eat, the more parasites your going to get. Which cause gas, bloating,constipation or diarrhea, acid reflux,etc. More than 65 different health problemsare caused by a toxic colon. Can Death begin in the Colon?? You bet it can! So many people die from colon cancer. Here is a fact...there are 50 million Physician office visits yearly due to digestive complaints and $87 billion in medical cost is directly due to digestive complaints.I can go on and on..you really have to make up your mind to change your eating habits...it will change you life!You can check out my web site that's in my profile and you can also check out this other site http://www.freedomyou.com for more info on nutritional suggestions.Suki


----------



## bradthewanderer1 (Apr 4, 2003)

I agree about the Junk food, but I eat a lot of Pasta and bread and it helps my stomach stay on keel, so I disagree with you there. I must say though when I gave up sodas and candy and all the other stuff I felt much better!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I agree about junk food, but pasta isn't really junk. Usually the ingredients are only flour, water, and salt. If you're having a problem with pasta you may have a problem with whatever you're putting on it, or with white flour. You have to watch those ready-made sauces! I do better with olive oil and diced foods like artichoke hearts, tomatos, sausage or spinach, also sunflower seeds, canned salmon or chicken, fresh parmesan cheese (bought at the cheese counter, not in a can), etc.I also eat a lot of bread and pasta. If I don't I have what feels like a continuous spasm.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

pasta is not good for me.only thing i put on it is butter and salt and pepper.i guess i should eat it plain with no butter?or no salt and pepper.but next time i will try no butter it sure will be dry.but it does bother some people.everyone differnt.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

pasta is not good for me.only thing i put on it is butter and salt and pepper.i guess i should eat it plain with no butter?or no salt and pepper.but next time i will try no butter it sure will be dry.but it does bother some people.everyones different.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Dairy is a very common cause of problems. Try it with olive oil instead of butter, and maybe some other seasonings like oregano or dried parsley.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

" agree about the Junk food, but I eat a lot of Pasta and bread and it helps my stomach stay on keel, so I disagree with you there. I must say though when I gave up sodas and candy and all the other stuff I felt much better!"Actually, if one reads cloesely, there is nothing to disagree about.The salient point is that one man's "wheat" is another man's posion when it comes to IBS.The PROBABILITIES are not ABSOLUTES. If you take the entire population of IBS victims who have experienced lost oral tolerance to some foods, the frequency of lost tolerance to wheat is very high...but it is not absolute. There are still many people who can toelrate wheat just fine.This again is the basis of so much misunderstanding, and improper or suboptimal dietary therapy, when approaching IBS patients. The more patient specific one can make the diet, based on the skills and tools applied to patient assessment, the better the results.Oh and rub it in that you can eat all that pasta!!! I wish I could














MNL


----------

